# Retic Eggs :D



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Woohoo! My retics have recently started courting, despite being fairly young. I haven't been expecting eggs from them just yet so I never took any time to look for them. Well, today I decided to peer inside of a film canister in their tank and to my surprise and delight I found 2 eggs! One was definitely bad, and the other looks like it will be too, but it's only their first clutch. Hopefully they'll get it right and I'll find some ready to develop soon!

I really need to get/borrow a camera so I can get some pics up...


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

That's awesome! I'm happy to hear that since I got my trio from the same batch of imports from Sean as well. My male has been calling alot lately, maybe time to put in some film canisters. Do you have yours on the ground, or elevated?
Scott


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks! I actually just have the one film canister in the tank. I have it horizontally oriented on the ground. I tried to put it in a more "secluded" spot so the frogs would feel secure in and around it, so it's placed towards the back of the viv, with some of the leaf litter perched on end sort of over hanging it. I also didn't put any water in it. Again, I wish I had a picture as I think it would be more clear than my description. I added the canister a few days after I noticed courting, and apparently they liked it  Hope that helps!


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

When did you get your retics? How old are they? I just got a trio from Sean this last June/July (can't remember exactly) and I am wondering if I should start looking. I haven't heard any calling yet, but I am only in the frog room for about an hour a day.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

My previous questions still aply, but I just went and checked in the retic tank. I am not sure if there were eggs in one of the plastic huts or not, but it sure looked like it. The eggs(?) looked like old eggs laid a week or so ago with the little white worms my tanks seem house eating them. I have seen the same thing with my leucs when their eggs go bad (the worms that is). At any rate, it looked like maybe two eggs from my retics. Here is hoping they are starting a laying cycle! So anyway, my previous questions still aply.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

I received mine in August I believe, however I had Sean hold on to them for me for some time after he received them as I was planning to go out of town shortly thereafter. In a recent email, he told me that they were probably 7+ months, which was a little older than I was expecting as the math would suggest otherwise (although I think there may have been a misinterpretation on my part as to their ages) So, basically they are probably somewhere around 6-7 months I would guess.

I haven't heard any definitive calling from mine either, but I have observed some courting, and now the two seem to always be hanging around each other. As I stated above, I'm using a film canister (black) laid down horizontally in the leaf litter.

I hope yours are laying for you! Hope this helps, best of luck!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

You generally have to listen pretty hard to hear them. I have good hearing and I don't always hear mine. Its a really low, buzzing type sound, almost like a grasshopper type buzzing.

One thing for when you finally do get good eggs, if you don't have springtails now, start them and get good at keeping them. In my experience a heavy abundance of springs is really the only way to get retic froglets to adulthood. I have even seen my adults turn down ff's when there is an abundance of smaller food.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

housevibe7 said:


> You generally have to listen pretty hard to hear them. I have good hearing and I don't always hear mine. Its a really low, buzzing type sound, almost like a grasshopper type buzzing.
> 
> One thing for when you finally do get good eggs, if you don't have springtails now, start them and get good at keeping them. In my experience a heavy abundance of springs is really the only way to get retic froglets to adulthood. I have even seen my adults turn down ff's when there is an abundance of smaller food.


Thanks, that's great to know! I have an adult right now that, as far as I can tell, refuses fruitflies, so I've just been feeding it springtails exclusively. As a wiser and more experienced member pointed out to me a picky live frog is better than a dead one. I agree, so I give in to its pickiness.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I have loads of springs (I start all of my froglets on them, from thumbs to Tincs), but the adult tanks only get occational springtail doses to give them something to hunt for in the leaf litter. I just started new batches of supplements, hopefully that will help the retics breeding activity and egg quality!


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Little update: My retics have been courting pretty consistently all day today, only this time instead of being in the leaf litter, they've been in the broms almost exclusively. Right now, they are cozying up at the bottom of the same brom axil. There's a lot of stroking and other interaction going on, so I suspect they may lay soon. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Further update: Yep, there's definitely 2 eggs in the bromeliad, which is vertically oriented, a little more than half way up the tank! I hope this turns into a trend


----------

